# berkley fireline crystal vs spiderwire invisi braid



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Whats up guys just wondering what the best low visability braided line is for casting for reds, specks, and really just anything that wants to bite:thumbup:, but manly fishing for reds and specks. Any suggestions or what you prefer will be appreciated.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fire line is a "fused" dyneema line, whereas the Invisibraid is an actual braided line. The Invisibraid is a thousand times better and I have it spooled on a few of my reels


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I have fireline on one of my reels and it is pretty good. I do not have any experience with the invisabraid, but my buddy absolutly loves it


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Go with invisabrsid!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Invisabraid if those are you options. I personally use suffix 832.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid is the best line you will have ever fished for the application you mentioned. Buy some, fish it, and come back here and post. If I'm wrong, and you don't like it, I'll buy it from you. I have that much confidence that you will absolutely love the stuff. Best line I have ever used for exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Invisibraid is great, all of my inshore reels are spooled with it, i use 10-15 lb test you can cast much farther with smaller braid..


----------



## Bman74 (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome thanks guys looks like invisibraid it is!


----------

